# Lake run smallmouth vs. Native river smallies



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

How do you tell the difference between them besides lake run being closer to the lake?


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

The lake run smallies are a lot bigger than the river ones. They tend to have more girth to them


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Socom said:


> The lake run smallies are a lot bigger than the river ones. They tend to have more girth to them


Oh ok so a river smallie would be around 10-12" average and lake run is 14-16"? something like that


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I catch alot of river smallies in the east branch east fork black river. They get up to 20''. I know these fish aren't lake run but they are huge. There's atleast 2 barriers I know of that stop them from coming from the lake also.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Aren't they ALL the same??? 
Natural River SM were introduced to Lakes and Reservoirs either by Man or movement, Lake and Reservoir SM are re-introduced to Rivers, Streams, etc, by Man or Movement. 
With all the cross breeding from hatcheries and Nature going back hundreds of years...THEN WHICH IS WHAT???LOL

NORMALLY, a Lake/Res Smallie has access to more and easier food sources and can get larger...a RIVER Smallie is leaner and fights harder!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree with intimidator. they are the same species. the only difference is river smallies tend to be leaner and lake smallies tend to be thicker. the only thing i have ever been able to take from this is that fish in current are exercised. they constantly have to fight current, i think this keeps them leaner.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Didn't most (I think all) smallmouth that are alive today originate from the great lakes suystem? Even the ones in the southern part of Ohio.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Lake smallies Put up one heck of a fight but nothing and I mean nothing goes to battle like a river bronze back with a hook stuck in it's mouth.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Theres nothing like a river smallie. You will have a 10" fish and before you see it you think that you have a monster haha.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

its like comparing a guy that sits in a chair all day eating,vs a guy laying bricks all day,not having time to eat.both are human,but who you think is gonna be lighter leaner but stronger?both are smallmouth.same fish.thats why fish ohio only rec one spiecies.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dcfisherman said:


> Oh ok so a river smallie would be around 10-12" average and lake run is 14-16"? something like that


Not really. It's more like you need to look at their profile, and that's not necessarily a guarantee. Lake fish will usually be chunkier, fatter, with bigger bellies. River fish will be a bit more streamlined from living in and fighting current all their lives.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got this smallie in vermilion river not very skinny and was full of piss n vinegar


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

